# نظام ادارة المبانى (bms) وانظمة التحكم الخاصة بـ (hvac Systems) حمل الان



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (30 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
احبائى اخوانى اعضاء المنتدى الكرام
تحية طيبة وبعد​ 
كلنا نعلم اهمية التطور العلمى فى حياتنا ومن مظاهر هذا التطور استخدام الانظمة الحديثة وتكنولوجيا المعلومات فى انشاء المبانى وكذلك ادارتها ومتابعة تشغيل جميع الانظمة بداخلها
ولسوف نتحدث اليوم عن
نظام ادارة المبانى
Building Management System
(BMS)​ 
وكيفية ادارة هذا النظام لوحدات التبريد والتكييف والتهوية بالمبنى وتوفير الوقت والمجهود وكذلك عمليات المراقبة والصيانة 
لن اطيل عليكم تفضلوا بالدخول لتنزيل هذا العرض التقديمى ​ 


​ 
من هنا​ 
اللهم انصر الاسلام واعز المسلمين​ 
مع خالص تحياتى​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (30 سبتمبر 2008)

كل عام وانتم بخير وعيد فطر سعيد ان شاء الله
رددوا معى

اللهم انصر الاسلام واعز المسلمين
اللهم فك كرب المكروبين
اللهم انك عفو كريم تحب العفو فعفوا عنا
اللهم اعتق رقابنا من النار 
اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبة وسلم
​


----------



## زيد سمير المعمار (30 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم على هذه المشاركة القيمة


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (2 أكتوبر 2008)

زيد سمير المعمار قال:


> مشكور اخي الكريم على هذه المشاركة القيمة


 بارك اله فيك اخى الكريم العرض اخذ منى الكثبير من الوقت والمجهود فهو نتاج عمل وجهد ايام عديدة ليخرج بهذة الصورة وقد ترددت كثيرا قبل وضعة بالمنتدى حتى يظهر فى هذة الصورة ويكون عند حسن ظن الجميع وارجو ان يكون هذا الموضوع حلقة للنقاش كى نتمكن جميعنا من الالمام بكل ما يخص التكنولوجيا الجديدة فى عالم التحكم والمراقبة والتشغيل وكذلك اساسيات التصميم الخاصة بهذة الانظمة وعلاقتها بالتصميم


----------



## amr fathy (5 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا.................


----------



## ابن الشرقيه (5 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## Eng.ahmed_latif (6 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا.................


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (17 أكتوبر 2008)

thanks for all


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (17 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ايهابمحمد (19 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك بجد شكله ملف رائع من البور بوينت بارك الله فيك مره اخري


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (30 أكتوبر 2008)

ايهابمحمد قال:


> بارك الله فيك بجد شكله ملف رائع من البور بوينت بارك الله فيك مره اخري


 
بوركت اخى الكريم ولكن انتظر التعليقات حول المف نفسة واضافة المعلومات حتى اقوم بثقلة بخبراتكم وانقلها لمن اقوم بعرضة عليهم


----------



## أحمد سيد سليمان (21 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً مهندس إبراهيم 
سلميت يداك


----------



## كريم كمال محمد (22 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ ابراهيم جزاكم الله خيرا هل يوجد المزيد من الملفات التى تتحدث عن bms لأن هذا الموضوع 

مطلوب منى عمل تقرير عنه

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ود الافندي (29 يوليو 2009)

بعد التحيه والسلام الشكر كل الشكر اخي العزيز علي المجهود الرائع .


----------



## komaher (29 يوليو 2009)

يعني الملف أكثر من رائع ، وأنا على الرغم أنني أعمل في هذا المجال لكن المعلومات كثير قيمة ، 
الله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng.ahmad82 (29 يوليو 2009)

الملف قيم جدا جزاك الله كل خير ولكن سوألي هل لديك أي شي عن الـ vrv


----------



## طير مهاجر (1 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير

وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (21 أكتوبر 2009)

thanks my dear


----------



## باش مهندس شوشو (31 أكتوبر 2009)

احتاج معلومات عن نظام ادارة المباني bms ارجو الافادة


----------



## باش مهندس شوشو (31 أكتوبر 2009)

http://www.technolead.com/upload/images/bms/ps/phoenix]http://www.technolead.com[/IMG][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## باش مهندس شوشو (31 أكتوبر 2009)

لكم جزيل الشكر 
كيف يتم 
برمجة plc


----------



## الزملكاوى (3 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرًا على هذه المشاركة الطيبة .. ونحن في انتظار المزيد بإذن الله


----------



## hamadalx (3 نوفمبر 2009)

With my best regards


----------



## sniper1975 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررر ......جزاك الله كل خير .....مجهود رائع


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (10 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي . وشكرا


----------



## أحمد سالمان (10 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## moha_fakeeh (9 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا الموضوع شيق


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (9 فبراير 2010)

مشكور يا الغالى


----------



## Volpe 85 (11 فبراير 2010)

اخي الكريم ابراهيم , انتى عامل secure على موقع التحميل 4shared يعني انا ما استفدت شيء وما عرفت 
احمل اي شيء !!!


----------



## Volpe 85 (11 فبراير 2010)

يا اخوان ما بصير هيك !! يعني هل هذه معلومات استخبارية او سياسية خطيرة عشان الواحد يعمل security على موقع التحميل ؟!! كلها موضوع شرح عن الBMS شو مالكم يا اخوان عم تبخلوا بعلمكم على الناس يعني ولا ايش القصة ؟؟؟؟!!!!! اصلا لو انا مكانك بنزل الشرح على المنتدى بدون لا تحميل ولا ايشي


----------



## aati badri (20 فبراير 2010)

نحن الاعضاء الجدد
والذين لم يسعدو بتحميل الملف 
الملف الاكيد مفيد وممتع 
نطالب اخانا في الاسلام 
واخونا في الاسافير
المهندس ابراهيم
ان يتكرم ويتحفنا مرة اخرى بالملف
وله الشكر ان استجاب او رفض


----------



## ibrahim1hj (20 فبراير 2010)

الله يعطيك الف عافية و شكرا عالملفات المفيدة جدا


----------



## ahmadmechanical (21 فبراير 2010)

سؤال لمن له دراية بموضوع التحكم 
ما هي البرامج المستخدمة في هذا المجال وهل ممكن الحصول عليها او هي من اسرار الشركات الكبيرة مثل سيمنس وغيرها؟


----------



## eng_yousri (23 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## aati badri (27 فبراير 2010)

ibrahim1hj قال:


> الله يعطيك الف عافية و شكرا عالملفات المفيدة جدا


 

السلام عليكم
وأين هي الملفات يا أخ العرب
يظهر انه جينا بعد الهنا بسنة ولم نجد شئ ورضينا بال:12:


----------



## 1998 (27 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## فهد م (8 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك يامهندس ابراهيم .... وجعل الله سبحانة وتعالى ذلك في موازين أعمالك


----------



## م شهاب (9 مايو 2010)

مشكور استاذ بارك الله فيك


----------



## jassim1975 (25 مايو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم*​


----------



## المنتسب (25 مايو 2010)

تسلم ياغالى على المشاركة المفيدة دى ويارب نشوفك منك الاحسن دائما


----------



## kuwait75 (25 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا.................................


----------



## eng.amoudi (11 سبتمبر 2010)

راااااااااااااااااااائع جدااااااا
الله يعطيك الف عاااافيه ياشيخ


----------



## Waleed Engr (17 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي وحبيبي م . ابراهيم 
وادامك الله نبراسا ً للعلم


----------



## محمد سمير فرحات (17 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mech_mahmoud (17 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
جاري الحميل ..................


----------



## nofal (9 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اشرف عاشور محمود (10 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله لنا فيكم


----------



## nofal (7 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## ghost man (3 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mymorning08 (24 أبريل 2013)

مشكور لكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## agordat1977 (25 أبريل 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل يرجى أعادة التحميل


----------



## yamen balsheh (20 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
أخوتي جزاكم الله عني كل خير 
أرجو المساعدة في الحصول على كتاب اوملف يشرح نظام bms نظام إدارة الطاقة 
سريعا 
ولكم كل الإحترام


----------



## mahmood mrbd (20 مايو 2013)

*مشكور لكن الرابط لا يعمل*


----------



## سمراء عدن (18 أكتوبر 2014)

للاسف الرابط مايعمل


----------



## esameraboud (18 أكتوبر 2014)

الرابط لا يعمل .....


----------



## شريف برادعية (21 أكتوبر 2014)

يعطيكم العافيه 

بارك الله فيكم على جهودكم الرائعة , ولكن انوه الى انه يوجد مشكلة في التنزل , اذا امكن لاخينا الكريم رفع الملف على امتداد جديد

مع فائق الاحترام


----------



## sharaf911 (22 أكتوبر 2014)

ربنا يجزيك خير 

بس الرابط مش شغااااال


----------



## سالم ال جريبه (30 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اخي المهندس الدكتور / ابراهيم قشانه 
الرابط لموضوع نظام ادارة المبانى

​http://ikshanh.jeeran.com/ابراهيم قشانه.html 

مايشتغل والرجاء الرد ضروري 
وشكراااااااااا


----------



## وائل عوض (30 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور لكن الرابط لا يعمل ..رجاء اضافة رابط اخر


----------

